

Naja Pitches on Shark Tank - majani
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL11e1eJ2mk

======
_RPM
I think she gave off an arrogant feel. The sharks didn't like that she acted
like she was smarter than everyone. When she said that she met the VC at a
bar.. my immediate thoughts were related to all those stores of women claiming
sexual harassment issues when meeting with VC's.. but the opposite.

